
Agatha Christie’s 1926 Disappearance - DoreenMichele
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/11/books/agatha-christie-vanished-11-days-1926.html
======
ggm
Love the story, but absent significant new information, this is not just a
rehash from "last year" but pretty much a rehash from 1926.

I don't think I've read a Christie biography which didn't rehearse the main
points. This is not news, although it is jolly interesting.

It could simply be the wikipedia entry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agatha_Christie#Disappearance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agatha_Christie#Disappearance)

~~~
labster
Disappointing rehashes of Christie is what we get these days. See Kenneth
Branagh's recent Poirot attempt.

If we're giving out links to harrowing yet anticlimactic tales on Wikipedia,
may I suggest
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Carter_rabbit_incident](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Carter_rabbit_incident)

~~~
craz8
I kind of liked the Branagh movie but it suffered from 2 things:

1: I noticed how good the cinematography was - I was not immersed enough to
not see how good they were at setting the scene 2: David Suchet nailed Poirot
so well it’s impossible for anyone else to even try

I don’t know if anyone else has owned a character as well as Suchet has done
Poirot, but I’d love to hear arguments for others!

~~~
regularfry
In particular David Suchet doing Orient Express was so good, and so
comparatively recent, it's kind of surprising that's what they picked.

------
jrmg
Interesting that the newspapers of the time referred to her as an ‘American
writer’. She’d lived all her life in England - though her father was American.

~~~
fredoralive
Seeing is this is from an American paper, they were probably trying to find a
"local" connection, I skimmed The Times archive (the British one) and they
don't describe her as American.

------
Ndymium
Reminds me of Grasscut's song A Mysterious Disappearance, I wonder if it's a
reference to this case?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjYHL_xUV5Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjYHL_xUV5Y)

EDIT: From the source itself, yes it is:
[https://www.grasscutmusic.com/unearth#](https://www.grasscutmusic.com/unearth#)!

------
jtwigg
The conspirators just did a podcast regarding this
[http://www.theconspiratorspodcast.com/2019/06/10/ep-103-the-...](http://www.theconspiratorspodcast.com/2019/06/10/ep-103-the-
lady-vanishes/)

------
Pulletwee12549
Somewhere, Agatha Christie is smiling because we're all still puzzling over
this one last mystery.

------
DigitalTerminal
None of this would be possible today, as our every move is tracked, and
documented by our technological overlords.

------
julianz
Pretty horrible typo from the NY Times there. "Tressa" should be "Teresa".

